# driver mac  pour canon LBP 2900



## fabmong (28 Janvier 2008)

je cherche à installer un imprimante Canon LBP 2900 mais Canon ne fournit pas de driver pour mac 
je ne trouve pas de solution sur le site canon.  QQ'un a til une solution?


----------



## fanougym (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

même question ... quelqu'un arrive il à faire fonctionner cette imprimante sous snow léopard ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## fanougym (27 Janvier 2010)

ARghhh , personne ?


----------



## fanougym (22 Février 2010)

Bon, ben soit, j'ai trouvé tout seul ...
Fonctionne sous mon snow léopard 10.6.2

1 éteindre l'imprimante
2 dans le HDD/Librairy/Printers créer un dossier "Canon"
3 Faire un reset des services d'impression (clic droit dans prefs système/imprimante)
4 Télécharger le fichier CAPT suivant, le décompresser et le mettre dans votre dossier canon
5 télécharger le driver suivant, l'installer et rebooter
6 Enjoy


----------



## wiltoma (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que toi avec une Canon LBP2900.

J'essaie de suivre les conseils que tu donnes mais étant novice sur Mac, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "Faire un reset des services d'impression"... Je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6 et je ne trouve rien concernant un reset dans "Préférences Système / imprimante"...

Merci pour ton aide !

Thomas


----------



## fanougym (24 Septembre 2011)

Salut, 



wiltoma a dit:


> "Faire un reset des services d'impression"...



Dans tes préférences système / imprimante, tu fais un clic-droit sur ton imprimante (colonne de gauche) et tu "réinitialise le système d'impression". (Je suis sous Lion, ne t'étonnes pas si ce n'est pas présenté tout  à fait de la même manière)


----------



## wiltoma (25 Septembre 2011)

Super, ça marche très bien ! Merci beaucoup...

Thomas


----------



## stomodeum (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement sous MacOSX Lion 10.7.2 et j'ai le même problème d'installation de mon imprimante laser Canon LBP 2900 qui ne la reconnait pas.
J'ai bien suivi pas à pas les détails de tes explications pour arriver à l'installer, j'ai bien créer un nouveau dossier CANON dans le dossier PRINTERS dans lequel j'ai bien copié le dossier CAPT et procédé à une réinitialisation du système d'impression et installé le logiciel CANON CAPT v170 puis rebooté.
Mais lorsque je cherche à imprimer un document cela m'affiche AUCUNE IMPRIMANTE et donc je n'arrive toujours pas à imprimer.
Pourrais-tu me dire ce que j'ai oublié de faire et me préciser la démarche à suivre pour que cela fonctionne, je t'en serais très reconnaissant.
Cordialement


----------



## fanougym (19 Janvier 2012)

Salut, 

dans la colonne de gauche, cliquer sur le "+" pour ajouter une imprimante, et suivre la procédure.


----------



## cye_01 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
je suis aussi sur OSX lion 10.7.2 et j'ai acheté une imprimante compatible mac : canon MX420!! Le problème est qu'elle n'est pas compatible avec un osx 10.5 et plus, canon n'a pas les driver, je l'ai installe suivant l'adresse ip, elle est reconnu mais lorsque j'imprime j'ai un message qui me dit que l'imprimante est occupée. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider svp? Je n'arrive pas à poster une nouvelle discussion et suis nouvelle sur le forum. Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h00 ----------

oups désolée, j'ai simplement réinitialisé l'imprimante et là miracle le pilote fourni par apple a fonctionné!!
Désolée d'avoir posté pour rien et merci pour votre discussion si miraculeuse


----------



## paranoname (21 Décembre 2013)

merci la procedure est impecable mais malheureusement le fichier Capt sur boolet.free.fr ne fonctionne plus 
HELP !! quelqu un l aurait il sur son ordi 
MERCI


----------



## fanougym (21 Décembre 2013)

Salut, 

il est dispo sur cette page, à priori mis à jour pour mavericks.


----------



## paranoname (12 Janvier 2014)

merci pour ta reponse rapide 
Je galere toujours mais j insiste
Sinon elle peut interesse quelqu un car elle fonctionne tres tres bien sous windows 
Bonne année a tout le monde


----------



## wiltoma (15 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.8 sur un macbookpro. J'ai bien installé le nouveau driver ! Je souhaite utiliser l'imprimante installée sur un iMac dans la même maison. J'ai partagé l'imprimante depuis l'iMac. Je la vois sur mon macbookpro mais lorsque j'essaie de l'ajouter, j'ai le message suivant : « Le logiciel de limprimante que vous essayez dutiliser nest plus pris en charge. Contactez ladministrateur du serveur ». Le driver installé n'est pas détecté... Comment pointer vers lui ? Merci pour votre aide !

Thomas


----------



## pramod (25 Février 2018)

salut pour mac os 10.05 à 10.11 essayez ce pilote https://www.printerdriverforwindows.com/canon-lbp2900b-driver j'ai installé sur ma machine il fonctionne bien
espérons que cela aide quelqu'un qui a besoin


----------



## dadynaks (20 Février 2019)

hi..  try this link i have installed from it ..    https://www.printerdriverdownload.in/2018/12/Canon-LBP-2900B-Driver.html  hope it helps you also.


----------

